# gvfs mounts

## josedb

Hi, i was using gvfs in ubuntu and creating simbolic links /home/user/.gvfs/mount -> /home/user/xfolder  so when accesing files programs do not complain about smb: handling, but iam stuck because gvfs is not creating /home/user/.gvfs neither /run/user/

would you help me? thanks

----------

## poncho

If I remember correctly, you need to enable the fuse useflag for gnome-base/gvfs

----------

## josedb

fuse  use flag is setted, still no luck

----------

## hasansahin

Have a look at this link, would be usefull : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

----------

## josedb

 *hasansahin wrote:*   

> Have a look at this link, would be usefull : 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

 

i read it, but its from 2005, its like a time travel

----------

## hasansahin

 *josedb wrote:*   

>  *hasansahin wrote:*   Have a look at this link, would be usefull : 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html 
> 
> i read it, but its from 2005, its like a time travel

 

Absolutely NO!!!

Please have a look to end of the message : Last edited by ssuominen on Wed Aug 28, 2013 7:04 pm; edited 25 times in total

----------

